
Node.js 5.0 Released - thrashr888
https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/v5.0.0/CHANGELOG.md
======
davej
Highlights for me: npm3 and ES6 spread operator (no destructuring assignment
yet though)!

~~~
cheez
Can't you just use babel for this?

~~~
davej
For spread operators? Sure. Adding a build step to your process adds other
hurdles though in terms of indirection, particularly when collaborating.

